# land based shark fishing. big tiger



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

well it started off a rough morning, it was 45degrees with a 15mph winds. but it started to warm up to where it was actually bearable. the water was crystal clear and two of my good friends from wv came down to do some fishing. they have never caught anything bigger then a 10lb catfish so they were really excited to just see a shark up close. well we came out to the beach and i notice a rediculous amount of cownose rays swimming around. so we started catching them left and right. at first it was catch and release but as it was getting later we decided we needed some bait for that night. here was last nights candidate.










So at about 7pm i headed out on the yak droping the 6/0 in the first gut between the two sand bars which had a little piece of ray on it. Then kayaked about 600 yards with the 9/0 which had an entire wing on it. at first it was slow then i got a run on the 6/0 but he ended up droping it after about a 8 second run. so about this time im excited and after about and hour the 9/0 starts screaming i have him a good 30 seconds to get all, then tighted the drag and started back pedaling. he was hooked so i went ahead and gave it to my good friend branden. the fight lasted for about 45 minutes and i just couldnt believe what it was. as soon as i seen the spots i knew it was a tiger. beautiful fish.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Tiger there are one of the better eating sharks
I've had. Glad your company had a good time, too bad
they think this kind of fishing scares tourists off.
Which is the main reason we can't shark fish off
either pier around here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice tiger, pretty sharks probably the second worst fighter next to the nurse shark that we have in the gulf id say, iv caught them off shore over 500lbs and they always seem mostly like dead weight with a bit of thrashing..Good job thought, :thumbsup:


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> nice tiger, pretty sharks probably the second worst fighter next to the nurse shark that we have in the gulf id say, iv caught them off shore over 500lbs and they always seem mostly like dead weight with a bit of thrashing..Good job thought, :thumbsup:


It's funny u said that cuz I called it out and said it was a big nurse cuz it bearly fought . But it was a tiger ....


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet mannnnnnn. pretty skinny though. must have been a male.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty nice catch there.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yea man thats nice. i heard they eat good but i dont know personally.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

o btw bro that ray your using for bait isnt legal. fwc would crap their pants if they saw that. just letting you know. use stingrays. cow rays are not legal to take and kill.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> o btw bro that ray your using for bait isnt legal. fwc would crap their pants if they saw that. just letting you know. use stingrays. cow rays are not legal to take and kill.


Actually only Spotted Eagle and Manta Rays are prohibited species. Cownose rays may be taken. As a matter of fact in many areas, Chesapeake bay in particular, the cownose ray populations have exploded to the point of being a serious detriment to invertebrate populations because of shark (cownose's primary predator) overfishing from commercial long-liners and finning ships.

Alex


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Correct cow-nose rays are legal to harvest, i even know people that spear them some times..Nasty sharp barbs they got on their tails carfule..


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea I was about to say lol. Dude you can bowfish them so I know for sure I can catch them on rod and real and use them for whatever. I don't think there is a Limit either


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

o crud lol my bad. this is what my dad told me lol dont listen to me XD


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

ARslinger said:


> Yea I was about to say lol. Dude you can bowfish them so I know for sure I can catch them on rod and real and use them for whatever. I don't think there is a Limit either


After the Gulf Breeze Sting Ray hunt with bows it won't be much longer
and they'll all be protected. What's next I say we outlaw feedin cheedos to seagulls. This could cause large quanities of poop in one area that residents may find offensive.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice tiger...... Sounds like a heck of a time fer your guests too....


----------



## PaleoDave (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice wintertime catch ... who says there aren't big sharks swimming down the beach this time of year?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

J.Sharit said:


> After the Gulf Breeze Sting Ray hunt with bows it won't be much longer
> and they'll all be protected. What's next I say we outlaw feedin cheedos to seagulls. This could cause large quanities of poop in one area that residents may find offensive.


They'll be protected from "wanton destruction and waste", so illegal to kill and toss back to rot. You can still shoot em if you do something with em. I.e. bait, make cookie-cutter scallops, donate to NW FL Wildlife Santcuary to feed rescued birds, etc.

Alex


----------

